# Texas barbados blackbelly in Louisiana



## barredcountrycoop (Oct 22, 2010)

Any other blackbelly shepherds in Louisiana?


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not in Louisiana, but next door in Southeast Texas.  

We have Texas Barbado.  At this time we have 4 rams and 17 ewes.  Only 3 of the ewes have solid black bellies and American Blackbelly markings.  Our rams have put on some nice horns over the years.

We are in the process of starting up a White Dorper herd.  They are supposed to be easier to handle.  I have heard terrible stories about Texas Barbado rams injuring shepherds.  

We just had our first cross Barbado/Dorper.  He has more fawn on him than white.  We were surprised.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 7 Barbado.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 7, 2011)

barredcountrycoop said:
			
		

> Any other blackbelly shepherds in Louisiana?


Where in Louisiana are you?


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

kuntrygirl,

Looking at your avatar, I thought you might enjoy seeing a picture of our first Texas Barbado/White Dorper mix.  He was born January 1, 2011.  His dad is the White Dorper.  

We are surprised he does not have more white on him.  His name is now Newman.

If he does not grow horns we will probably wether him so he can be a companion to our White Dorper Ram.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 7, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> kuntrygirl,
> 
> Looking at your avatar, I thought you might enjoy seeing a picture of our first Texas Barbado/White Dorper mix.  He was born January 1, 2011.  His dad is the White Dorper.
> 
> ...


OMG !!!!!!!!!!  HE IS SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!  I am kissing him on the computer screen right now.    You thought right.  I absolutely love seeing his pic!!!  My lamb in the avatar was born 1-3-2011 and I had another that was born 1-1-2011.  I have another female that is due any day.  And I love his name "Newman".  Thank you so much for sharing those pics.  That made my day.  Please post more pics if you like.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 7, 2011)

rockdoveranch, I love your website.  Love the pics.  You have a little one that looks almost like one of mine when she was a baby.  Her pic is below.  Her name is Patches.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

kuntrygirl,

Patches is ADORABLE!  I love her markings!  I am looking through your website and am having bunches of fun, but being in the middle of nowhere Texas we are on dial up, and the going it S L O W.    I am looking through your sheep first and am only on the Father and Son picture.  Well almost . . . it has not opened all the way for me yet.

My daughter has a Boston, my granddogger, who I baby sit all the time.  He is a handful.  

Are all your rams polled?  

At this time we have only 4 Texas Barbado rams.  Two we are willing to sell should someone come along.  The White Dorper is our only polled ram.  

This is our original ram, The Old Man.   I took the picture just the other day.  The ram lamb in the back ground was born April 2010.  Too early to tell which way his horns will curl, but my guess is in.

I will try to post more pictures later.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Jan 30, 2011)

hey rockdoveranch and kuntry girl , thanks for the replies. kuntrygirl i am in gonzales, other side of baton rouge. we just added twins to our blackbelly flock!


----------

